# No signal from Sky



## CMK (21 Dec 2010)

This has just happened this evening - turned off box and turned on again but it has no effect.  Have left it off for nearly ten minutes as well and still no signal

Has anyone had any similar experience and how did they solve the problem?

thanks


----------



## basamin (21 Dec 2010)

check to see if there is snow on the dish - this is probably the problem


----------



## CMK (21 Dec 2010)

thanks a million - snow on the dish might have been the problem as we now have it working !!


----------



## carallen2 (21 Dec 2010)

I lost my sky signal + this answer worked a treat- thanks for the tip!


----------



## redwood park (22 Dec 2010)

Sky signal disappeared last night. It displayed a message "NO LISTINGS AVAILABLE" which has now gone off screen. Saw about the snow on dish problem above. Brushed off snow on arm of dish. No snow on dish itself. Still no TV.  "AV 2" displayed on top left of screen. The only sound is a voice telling you technical info re SKY. Husband phoned SKY and was asked to do different things with box still no sucess. They will send  a man out  on Christmas eve.  100 Euros call out charge. Would anybody know what we could try in case he does not come. Thank YOU


----------

